# Biting



## dixiethevizsla (Jan 11, 2012)

My friend's vizsla, Scout, whom we love and often babysit, bit a child. Scout bit his owner's child. 

Scout is a 7 yr. old neutered male. He is very submissive. BUT his owner is known to severly discipline Scout - from what I understand, beatings. 

I love this dog so much and am devastated that he bit. I am worried that his bite was a result of his owner's very severe and over the top discipline. 

I would love to have this vizsla come live with our family and our vizsla, but after the bite, I am worried about the safety of my own children. 

Thoughts?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If the adult beats the dog, the kid probably does as well (children mirror parents' behavior toward animals). A dog's natural instinct is to protect itself and it knows that it is stronger than a child. Has the V ever shown aggression while you were babysitting it?


----------



## dixiethevizsla (Jan 11, 2012)

Never any aggression at our home. 

I am friends with the family. Whenever I am over there, he tries to sneak out with me. 

I am so sad over this. 

I agree with you though, the child that was bit was the 10 year old son. I just wonder what he did to Scout. The biting happened when the parents were out and a babysitter was there. 

I am hoping this will have a happy ending...


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Poor Scout  I hate to think of anyone beating him. That's why so many dogs get put down for 'aggression'; they are defending themselves against owners who bully them. This is the same as abuse in my opinion. 

He is lucky to have you looking out for him. You say you would like him to come and live with you; has that been discussed with the owner? If you take him on, bear in mind that dogs that have been abused can be unpredictable. If he is put in a situation that frightens him again, then there is a chance he may bite out of fear. It would be good getting help from an experienced dog trainer.

I am not sure what to do otherwise? Could you speak to the owner about the beating and gently suggest he may be biting because he is frightened? Or would that cause too much difficulty between you. 

Sorry I can't offer any better advice. Hopefully others on the forum can. Difficult situation for you, i hope for a happy ending as well.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Next time you buddy steps out of line BEAT THE **** out of him.....
An eye for an eye.....

i mean only monsters beat dogs......we play ruff but he knows he's not being hurt or beaten. :-\


----------

